
Finnish guy is about to jump from hydrogen filled balloons (live video) - dementik
https://www.facebook.com/antti.pendikainen/videos/1752802204732504/
======
dementik
Facts: Happening at Tahko, Finland. Balls are filled with hydrogen gas (about
3100sqft of it). Antti and his date are about to get lifted to air and skydive
from there and while jumping burning the balloons.

